# Leopard Gecko not eaten for 4 weeks and lost weight



## cb011mack (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, 

My leopard Gecko has not eaten for about 4 weeks now she weighed 47g 2 months ago now she only weighs 41g and tail has gone thin.

Other than not eating she's acting normal and is as active as normal 

She's just over a year old and about 7-8 inches long

What can i do? :sad:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello 
Would be able to give a better advice with more information have a read of this thread and try to answer the questions.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/837194-my-leopard-gecko-wont-eat.html


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

cb011mack said:


> Hi,
> 
> My leopard Gecko has not eaten for about 4 weeks now she weighed 47g 2 months ago now she only weighs 41g and tail has gone thin.
> 
> ...


have you had her checked for possible parasites by a herp vet?


----------



## cb011mack (Feb 27, 2012)

hi 

is they anything i can try first?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

cb011mack said:


> is they anything i can try first?


if she's got parasites or health problems then the only thing really you can do is get her checked by the vet to find out exactly what is wrong and what is causing the weight loss


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

is the set up optimum? what are you feeding


----------



## Reyok (Apr 9, 2012)

*Wax worms*

I had the same with one of mine! I simply found out that the crickets were to fast for him. He got thinner and thinner. So I have have wax worms and gave them to him. He ate them and loved them. Then after a while I stopped then feed him crickets. He ate them and had more confedents and from 48g he got to 89g !!! They should help


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

My Leo stopped eating so I gave Reptoboost baths every night and then she started eating again.


----------



## cb011mack (Feb 27, 2012)

kelz.1988 said:


> My Leo stopped eating so I gave Reptoboost baths every night and then she started eating again.


Hi,

What is Reptoboost?

Thanks,


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

kelz.1988 said:


> My Leo stopped eating so I gave Reptoboost baths every night and then she started eating again.


I would give this a go before a trip to the vet. Blue Powerade is basically the same stuff as well. You can also try avipro. Again, pretty much the same as reptoboost and a lot cheaper. Put a bit in your leo's water and see how he goes. Locusts are also good for boosting appetite. You can also try a bit of natural yoghurt. Smear a bit on the end of his nose for him to lick off. It is a really good appetite stimulant. However, not to be used all the time.


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

Reptoboost is a powder u can put in drinking water or bath them in it as they can aboard it thought their vents. It's a mixture of vitamins and electrolytes which can stimulate their appetite again. Surrey pet supplies sells it


----------



## cb011mack (Feb 27, 2012)

kelz.1988 said:


> Reptoboost is a powder u can put in drinking water or bath them in it as they can aboard it thought their vents. It's a mixture of vitamins and electrolytes which can stimulate their appetite again. Surrey pet supplies sells it


Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## cb011mack (Feb 27, 2012)

Andy84 said:


> I would give this a go before a trip to the vet. Blue Powerade is basically the same stuff as well. You can also try avipro. Again, pretty much the same as reptoboost and a lot cheaper. Put a bit in your leo's water and see how he goes. Locusts are also good for boosting appetite. You can also try a bit of natural yoghurt. Smear a bit on the end of his nose for him to lick off. It is a really good appetite stimulant. However, not to be used all the time.


Thank you I'll give it a go.


----------



## cb011mack (Feb 27, 2012)

kelz.1988 said:


> Reptoboost is a powder u can put in drinking water or bath them in it as they can aboard it thought their vents. It's a mixture of vitamins and electrolytes which can stimulate their appetite again. Surrey pet supplies sells it


what percentage of powerade would I use to water or do i just use powerade?

Should I just pour a full bottle into a bowl?

Thanks,


----------



## cb011mack (Feb 27, 2012)

I bathed her this morning in the powerade and she ate some yoghurt then took 4 meal worms of me :mf_dribble:

I have just bought her some wax worms and she just had 6 of them.

I can't belive the difference already :notworthy: 

Just wondering how often shall I bath her in the powerade and how many times?

Thank you :flrt:


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

Go easy on the wax worms! theyre addictive, the last thing you want is a leo that only eats waxies and refuses everything else. I bathed Oreo in reptoboost every night. now shes eating regularly im still going to bath her every couple of weeks in reptoboost


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Waxworms have the nutritional value of a one week old cold bacon butty without the ketchup. They are the last thing I would give to an anorexic leo. The key thing is to identify wh the gecko is off its food and correct the underlying problem. Often leos in dreadful condition find a waxie irresistable. Unfortunately what you are doing is putting fat into a compromised gut. They are addictive to leos as well. Whats your setup like ? What are your temps and where and how are you measuring them. Did you change anything includng food supplier before she went off her food ? Have you aquired any new reptiles or been in contact with any ? Rehydration is fine but I wouldnt push anything else without knowing why shes anorexic. Tempt with food but dont overdo it and watch for regurgitation. I would also advise a faecal. They arent expensive if you contact Pinmore Animal Lab Services. I wont comment on poweaid as I dont know its ingredients but most reptile rehydration therapy will help in the short term. However anorexia and weight loss needs a bit of invesigation.


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

cb011mack said:


> I bathed her this morning in the powerade and she ate some yoghurt then took 4 meal worms of me :mf_dribble:
> 
> I have just bought her some wax worms and she just had 6 of them.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that it worked out. I would perhaps bathe her every night for a week or so and see how it goes. An experienced breeder I know gave me the tip about using the powerade and it does work - as does the yoghurt. I don't suppose you'd want to use either over the long term but it is pretty good for giving them a bit of a boost over the short term. 

The avipro is worth looking into as well. It only costs about £6 from amazon and works pretty well. You can mix it in with their water and it seems to help.


----------



## cb011mack (Feb 27, 2012)

Andy84 said:


> Glad to hear that it worked out. I would perhaps bathe her every night for a week or so and see how it goes. An experienced breeder I know gave me the tip about using the powerade and it does work - as does the yoghurt. I don't suppose you'd want to use either over the long term but it is pretty good for giving them a bit of a boost over the short term.
> 
> The avipro is worth looking into as well. It only costs about £6 from amazon and works pretty well. You can mix it in with their water and it seems to help.


Thank you so much I appreciate the advice given 

:2thumb:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Darn it Mel ( Sleepy Dee) , a few of us need to stop typing in invisible ink. 
It is nice when someone goes to the effort of trying to help someone that their posts are at least acknowledged.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

whilst I dont disagree with the poweraid advice, I have to say that I agree that a more important and longer term step is to get to the reason for not eating first. Check that your set up is correct, temperatures etc, moist hide etc. The consider geting a poo sample sorted via vet. These actions are the only real way to assess your animals health and identify and resolve any long term issues.
Not many pop into the local asda in the wild to pick up some poweraid


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess it's all a matter of just how thin the leo is. Has it just slimmed down a bit for the winter or is it seriously skinny? If it's the former I'd probably see how it goes for a bit. Does it have any other symptoms? If it gets worse or is really bad then the vet would be the best action.


----------

